# Riving knife thickness



## bhacksaw (May 28, 2013)

For years, I've had an issue with "comfort" when ripping stock on my contractor's table saw. After the end of the stock passes the blade, it's always felt just a little pinched between the fence and the riving knife. I checked alignment on both, and they've always come back true. Then an unassuming sentence in an article I read at 30,000 feet this past weekend in WOOD or Woodsmith mentioned to make sure your riving knife matched the thickness of your blade. I'd switched to thin kerf blades a couple years ago and this totally explains my discomfort. Since both the blade and the knife are aligned on the right, the difference in thickness is easily felt. My long overdue wuestion is: Are there any aftermarket riving knives available for Dewalt DWE7491rs? I have google my best, but can't find anything. I don't have the tools or metalworking know-how to shave it down accurately.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Your saw recommends a blade that's at least 3/32" wide…or 0.094", which is pretty typical for a thin kerf blade….many hover closer to 0.098", which is better yet. Your riving knife is 0.087", so unless you're using ultra thin kerf blades or 7-1/4" blades that are much narrower than 0.094", most TK blades should work with it. Just be sure the alignment is good. What blade did you switch to?


----------



## bhacksaw (May 28, 2013)

Hmm, back to the drawing board, i guess.


----------



## trialrun (Mar 10, 2016)

> Hmm, back to the drawing board, i guess.
> 
> - bhacksaw


Incra has the new steel micro jig splitters's for sale with a $15 rebate right now. I have an old Powermatic 64a and was in the same boat as I can't install a riving knife without buying the $300 aftermarket one. Micro jig makes it where you can install on the insert. take a look http://www.incrementaltools.com/Articles.asp?ID=131


----------



## JaysGarage (Jun 30, 2015)

Not sure if you solved your issue but I know Leeway Workshop/Shark Guard sells a riving knife in a couple different thicknesses for Dewalt saws. Here's a link to the website: http://thesharkguard.com/$dewalt.html I'm not familiar with your saw but they have a riving knife for a Dewalt DWE7490 if that uses the same knife. Otherwise you can email them, as they say they have knives for other models not listed on their website.

Hope that helps.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I recently checked out every TS at the Grizzly showroom. All of the saws come equipped with a TK riving knife. Apparently they only come that way, though the salesclerk didn't don't know whether the full kerf knife might be available separately. I wonder whether all saws, especially cabinet level saws, come with thick, thin, or optional/both riving knives. Powermatic? Jet? SawStop? Delta? General? Who else?

I see little downside to using a thin knife for both blade thicknesses, though if a board were to pinch closed on a thinner knife, it might lead to something awkward.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

My Powermatic PM1000 came with a standard full kerf riving knife. I ordered the thin kerf separately. Strangely enough, I had to get it from an eBay source as Powermatic didn't have any.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe it's just technique? Maybe you are pushing just a little askew at the end of the cut. I know I've done it before and the saw gets a little bit louder and sometimes the cut is rougher.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

If you should try to make your own TK riving knife, 14 gauge mild steel is just about perfect. Cut out with an angle grinder (1/16" abrasive blade) and jig saw with a fine tooth bimetal blade.

Some have suggested cutting one out of a discarded circular blade. But do remember that the "body" of the blade will be thinner than the kerf (the teeth having set, carbide being wider, etc.). Might be the body of a full kerf blade would be about right for a TK riving knife. Haven't checked it out myself.


----------



## Plain (Jun 27, 2016)

> I recently checked out every TS at the Grizzly showroom. All of the saws come equipped with a TK riving knife. Apparently they only come that way, though the salesclerk didn t don t know whether the full kerf knife might be available separately. I wonder whether all saws, especially cabinet level saws, come with thick, thin, or optional/both riving knives. Powermatic? Jet? SawStop? Delta? General? Who else?
> 
> I see little downside to using a thin knife for both blade thicknesses, though if a board were to pinch closed on a thinner knife, it might lead to something awkward.
> 
> - runswithscissors


My G0715 came with a standard thickness riving knife.


----------



## mdsd (Mar 19, 2018)

> For years, I ve had an issue with "comfort" when ripping stock on my contractor s table saw. After the end of the stock passes the blade, it s always felt just a little pinched between the fence and the riving knife. I checked alignment on both, and they ve always come back true. Then an unassuming sentence in an article I read at 30,000 feet this past weekend in WOOD or Woodsmith mentioned to make sure your riving knife matched the thickness of your blade. I d switched to thin kerf blades a couple years ago and this totally explains my discomfort. Since both the blade and the knife are aligned on the right, the difference in thickness is easily felt. My long overdue wuestion is: Are there any aftermarket riving knives available for Dewalt DWE7491rs? I have google my best, but can t find anything. I don t have the tools or metalworking know-how to shave it down accurately.
> 
> - bhacksaw


Just Purchased the same saw and was curious if you ever came up with a solution… New here and look forward to being informed and learn something! Thanks - Matt


----------



## bhacksaw (May 28, 2013)

Welcome, mdsd! I completely forgot about posting this. I guess I've learned to live with it as i never fixed it but don't notice it anymore. It hasn't seemed to affect the accuracy of my cuts. I still love the saw, so you made a good choice. It complains a bit when i adjust the blade height, but that's probably just from neglect, i should give it a good once-over. Best tool i ever bought.


----------

